# New to the hobby



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Hello all, I recently signed on to this forum and find it to be an excellent source of information for my new expensive hobby. (Just what I needed.)

I really have very little so far, but have decided to model everything around the American Civil War (War of Northern Aggression) era since I enjoy reading American history and am a veteran so modeling the raid that earned the Union troops the first Medal of Honor, seems interesting. Civil War Railroads by George B. Abdill has plenty of photos of locomotives that could be helpful if I need to make some modifications.

I have started building the rolling stock with an A&NCRR Conductor's Car,and a Pennsylvania bank-barn. One piece at a time. I hope to pick up some track as it becomes available and an engine.

Thanks in advance for any tips & tricks. I hope to be able to return the favor sometime.

Dave


----------



## nkelsey (Jan 4, 2008)

Welcome aboard


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Posted By Bunker on 02/16/2009 7:49 PM
Hello all, I recently signed on to this forum and find it to be an excellent source of information for my new expensive hobby. (Just what I needed.)

I really have very little so far, but have decided to model everything around the American Civil War (War of Northern Aggression) era since I enjoy reading American history and am a veteran so modeling the raid that earned the Union troops the first Medal of Honor, seems interesting. Civil War Railroads by George B. Abdill has plenty of photos of locomotives that could be helpful if I need to make some modifications.

I have started building the rolling stock with an A&NCRR Conductor's Car,and a Pennsylvania bank-barn. One piece at a time. I hope to pick up some track as it becomes available and an engine.

Thanks in advance for any tips & tricks. I hope to be able to return the favor sometime.

Dave
















Hello Dave and welcome, 

I too am new to the forum. You will find a lot of very knowledgeable people here. 


Based on your comments above you strike me as a man of detail, true to form, historically correct etc.... so first question, what scale to you plan to model? 

Regards, and look for to great banter on getting answers to your questions. 


gg 


PS: Yes the hobby is expensive... however very "cost effective" compared to others. Over time this particular hobby offers value, not only to yourself but everyone around you as they too can enjoy the fruits of your labor and research.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

The 4-4-0's I have found are in 1:20.3. The car I built was a bit rubbery but near enough to 1:20.3. The barn will be 1:24th.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

what scale to you plan to model? 

The 4-4-0's I have found are in 1:20.3 


Dave, 

GG's question was a good one. The photos you are looking at, of the civil war locomotives, are all of standard gauge (4' 8.5") - in fact some are broad gauge (5'.) 

The models of 1:20.3 scale that you are finding are all models of narrow gauge prototypes (3' between the rails.) 

If you are using gauge-1 ('g-scale') 45mm (1.75" between the rails) track, then a standard gauge locomotive would be built to a scale of 1/32nd, approx. It's cab and other details would be much smaller than those on a 1/20th scale engine. 

I suggest you check out the recent threads about models of the 'General' and of the issues of scale/gauge before you jump.


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Yes, good comments and std gauge would say 1:32 to be the most "realistic" and true to ERA. 

Gavin


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Welcome. You might add to your biography at least what state/country you are from. Helps sometimes on answers to some questions.


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

Thanks for the information. I hadn't thought of the scale difference for the American due to the standard track gauge. Any sources for a 1:32 American 4-4-0?


I did an update, what I could, of my profile. Any local RR's are welcome to get in touch.


----------



## Pete Thornton (Jan 2, 2008)

Any sources for a 1:32 American 4-4-0?


Dave, 

Basically, no. We had a discussion on that very topic a few weeks ago: 
http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/14/postid/77075/view/topic/Default.aspx 

The Hartford engine mentioned in that thread is 1/24th scale, and the AMC/Ertl "General" kit is 1/25th. 
http://www.h-l-w.com/Products/Steam/General-web-large.jpg 










You might want to compromise at 1/24th?


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I'm sure my railroad is going to be kind of "rubbery" anyway. It all for my enjoyment and I doubt any friends or family will know the difference. I already built a "Conductor's Car" about 1:20.3, so an engine under 1:24th will be dwarfed by my rolling stock.


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Hiya Dave and welcome. You will find that MLS is an awesome source for info and most of the guys are very friendly. ^^ MLS makes G-scale much more fun!

-Will


----------



## GG (Jan 1, 2009)

Will, did you say "most" ...... all are friendly ! Just in different ways


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

Most are friendly


He's leaving room for me


----------



## Engineercub (Oct 18, 2008)

Well I'd agree with you if it weren't for a few people that most of us know who they are. But 99% are friendly ;-) And no not you Torby lol, you've always been nice ^^


-Will


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

WELCOME TO MLS 
FROM THE NEW RIVER AND WESTERN RAIL ROAD 
NEW RIVER ARIZONA


----------



## Bunker (Feb 7, 2009)

I guess a lot of you are also on LSC so I apologize if this is a "double post".

I bought a Bachman American, painted all black and unlettered. 

Some of my progress photos on my Picassa Web Album of the locomotive, and some rolling stock.



http://picasaweb.google.com/Bunky39/Trains02#

Click on the link then click "Slideshow."


----------

